# Replacement for MIAMI GLOW



## HoneyDip (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey guys.. for me miami glow by j.lo is the perfect beachy summer scent.. as we all know it got discontinued, so eventho its still available online I'm slowly startin to look for a replacement! I'm lookin for a (not too strong and overpowering) coconutty / fruity / floral summer fragrance.. I heard Harajuku Lovers 'G' has coconut in it.. I haven't smelled it before but I'm prolly the only one who doesn't like the bottles.. it just looks cheap to me


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 13, 2009)

I LOVE Miami Glow.. it *is* the perfect summery scent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've actually seen it at Target or Walgreens in their perfume cabinets! So, I know you were looking for something new but if you end up going back, it may not be so hard to get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am on the same search as you are. I'm getting sick of the Armani Code I've been wearing all winter and presently. It smells amazing but I'm ready for something different. 

So I'll let you know if I find something!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't think it has coconut in it, but my go to summer scent is Deseo by Jennifer Lopez, I LOVE it!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 13, 2009)

There's a new glow perfume  called Sunkissed Glow... the name of it suggest that it might be similar to Miami Glow! *fingers crossed* 








Here's a review: Jennifer Lopez J Lo Sunkissed Glow ~ fragrance review :: Now Smell This


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 13, 2009)

its so crazy i want miami glow so badly thanks to this board lol but now its hard to find.. i used to see it and be like "nah, it's J LO, it can't be good" sigh, if only i wasn't such a snob (which was out of character anyway, since i have jessica simpson and britney perfumes!)


----------



## HoneyDip (Apr 13, 2009)

hmm.. yea i heard bout sunkissed glow bein kinda similar.. but minus the coconut note that i love oh so much


----------



## aziajs (Apr 13, 2009)

I love Miami Glow too.  I don't know of anything similar.  I would just look online.  Like you said, it can still be found pretty easily.  I know you can find it here:

Miami Glow Perfume for Women by Jennifer Lopez


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoneyDip* 

 
_hmm.. yea i heard bout sunkissed glow bein kinda similar.. but minus the coconut note that i love oh so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, what a pity... I also love coconut!

*Here are a list of coconutty perfumes:*
_(Can't vouch for them personally though- I found them with a bit of "googling"!)_

Diesel Zero Plus Feminine
Victoria's Secret Warm Embrace EDT
christian dior hypnotic poison
Dalimania by Salvador Dali
Demeter Sex on the Beach
Nicolai's Cococabana
Alyssa Ashley's CocoVanilla
Sage Onyx
Liz Claiborne's Bora Bora
BBW Coconut Lime Verbena
Escada (original)

I hope this helps. I also hear that the Body Shop sell coconut perfume oil. Maybe Coconute perfume oil + Sunkissed Glow = Miami Glow?


----------



## HoneyDip (Apr 14, 2009)

oh thanks for the list!!! im gon check it out.. has anybody of you guys tried out 'deseo' by j.lo? pdtb050606 mentioned it as a good summer fragrance.. so im just wonderin what you guys think about it, coz they don't sell it where i live


----------



## Willa (Apr 14, 2009)

I didnt like Deseo a lot
I'm a J-Lo perfume girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The original Glow fits me A-1 and when I wear Miami Glow people compliments me. It's sad they d-cd it... I tried the new one, it smells a lot like Miami glow but more fruity


----------



## aziajs (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I tried the new one, it smells a lot like Miami glow but more fruity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I was thinking based on the reviews I have read.  Miami Glow is just kind of unique.  The thing is all the Glow scents are LE with the exception of the original Glow.  Every Spring/Summer they come out with a new one.  So, if you like one buy a couple of bottles so that you aren't searching high and low to find a replacement when you run out.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 14, 2009)

ZOMGGGGGG I looooooooooooooove Miami Glow. Its perfect for summer but I know what you mean. Change is nice.

I would really suggest Burberry "SUMMER"






AAAND ANY of the Escada's. I have ALL of them and if you love Miami Glow I think you will really enjoy these:

Escada Sunset Heat
Escada Moon Sparkle
Escada Pacific Paradise
Escada Rockin Rio
Escada Island Kiss

I mean just look at these bottles. If this doesnt scream SUMMER then I dont know what does!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 15, 2009)

I think layering a pure coconut scented body spray with the new Sunkissed Glow would dupe Miami Glow really well!


----------



## HoneyDip (Apr 15, 2009)

hey guys!!! i went to the department store today (i live in Europe by the way) and guess what i see.. a bottle of sunkissed glow in front of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had to try it out immediatly.. but i gotta admit, im not overwhelmed. it does smell a lot like a tropical cocktail.. has more fruity notes in it. it doesn't smell bad at all.. but just not very distinctive and unique. its way more fruity than miami glow.. and the coconut note is def. missing! i sprayed it on my wrist and went ahead to Yves Rocher and sprayed their pure coconut fragrance on top.. but unfortunately that combo didn't smell like miami glow to me.. more like a watery version of the escada summer scents. i think im gon pass out on sunkissed glow.. 
buuuuutttt i at least found 'deseo' at the store too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they don't really sell it everywhere in europe.. and i looooooooooove it!!! its so summery.. and smells so unique!!! love love love it.. and its permanent right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alright.. thats my lil review on sunkissed glow. let me know what you guys think in case y'all tried it already.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoneyDip* 

 
_Hey guys.. for me miami glow by j.lo is the perfect beachy summer scent.. as we all know it got discontinued, so eventho its still available online I'm slowly startin to look for a replacement! I'm lookin for a (not too strong and overpowering) coconutty / fruity / floral summer fragrance.. I heard Harajuku Lovers 'G' has coconut in it.. I haven't smelled it before but I'm prolly the only one who doesn't like the bottles.. it just looks cheap to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Hi! Have you tried Bronze Goddess by Estee Lauder? One of my other favorites is Michael Kors Island Capri.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 21, 2009)

has anyone smelled the new one, Bermuda? It's in a pink bottle, i believe Michael Kors makes it. it's really nice, beachy more than tropical if you know what i mean.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 10, 2009)

i saw miami glow in wal mart the other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so it's out there for those who really like it.. i would have tried it but only had money for stuff i needed :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

i was so obssessed with miami glow. i wish they had never discontinued it. BUT the swap shop is down the street from me so i just go there to get it. lol! my friend gets hers from kohls


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah, they carry it at Walgreens too.. but it's like $34.99.. I dunno how much it is at walmart


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

I loved Miami Glow and I think Estee Lauder's Bronze Goddess is a great substitute!


----------

